# white spots on dark walls.



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a question in regards to painting walls that I thought this would be the site to ask...

Often, when someone bumps into a wall leaving a scratch, the original white sheet-rock color sticks out like a sore thumb(assuming the wall is colored a bright color). Other than not bumping into the wall, or touching up with paint, is there a solution to this? 

I have noticed the white many times, on remodel jobs, and don't want to say anything to the general or homeowner. But was wondering if something can be done in the preperation.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Read your post last night. Haven't figured out a way to cahnge the prep so someone doesn't scratch the wall. IF I read right, you are talking asbout a scratch. It just has to be fixed and primed and painted. Make all trades take their tool belts off if they can't walk between the walls without bumping them.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Yes, I am talking about scratches. It isn't only tradesmen, but homeowners. I know our house has a few white spots. I was wondering if there is something that professionals do so as to limit the spots. I know I just live with it. No big deal, but curious to know if there is a solution.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Put some stickers over them,:thumbup: Dora the explorer and Hello Kitty are my faves.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

The trouble is drywall is pretty soft and it doesn't take much of a bump to make a scratch. One thing that helps is when the paint is cured out it is harder at that point. And the more expensive paint is a bit harder. But it takes thirty days to cure paint at a good temp and low humidity. Wish I could think of a better answer. Cover the whole wall with plexiglass??


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

If I'm reading you right, the only thing I can think of is for the painter to add the top coat colour to the primer/sealer, thats if the white you are seeing is the white primer under the paint.


----------

